# Sausage...the wood pigeon!! UK



## Gaile (Aug 14, 2012)

My friend phoned on saturday to say that her fathers pine tree was cut down and that she had found 2 baby birds. So I told her just to bring them around, as I love all feathered and fur animals! So the very cold and nearly dead baby wood pigeons came to stay! I put them in a heated propagor, to warm them up! I use the propagator as a hospital for my budgies!!! 

Betty and Sausage
















I crop feed them some warm water and Guardian Angel for stress!!!! I then made a blended paste from groats and egg food. Adding warm water to making it runny to crop feed!

Sadly Betty died last night! But Sausage is doing really well. He is taking about 5mls of this mixture per feed!

Sausage having breakfast this morning x










Hug after Breakfast xx


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this baby.

where are you located? 

Please check this link for proper care and feeding of baby pigeons. Also, check around for a wildlife rescue to ensure this baby's survival:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm*


----------



## Gaile (Aug 14, 2012)

Sausage doing really well...I bought a baby bottle to feed him!!!!

How much liquid feed can he eat!!!! so far about 5-15mls


----------



## Gaile (Aug 14, 2012)




----------

